# NEC Articles 320 and 330 for AC and MC Cables



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Proper Installation methods for Type MC and Type AC*

http://www.afcweb.com/pdfs/afcpocketguide.pdf

Introduction to Type AC and Type MC cables including the differences between these two products. 

Identifies important references from the National Electrical Code.®

Explanation of the proper techniques for installing AC and MC cable including cutting and derating.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Joe. Is the MC and AC sheath color coding proprietary, or do other manufacturers use it too? I've only seen it once or twice, and it sure seems like a good idea. I just LOVE digging through a pile of MC, all shiny bare to find that 1 roll off 12-3 w/ 277v colors, or whatever!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I just LOVE digging through a pile of MC, all shiny bare to find that 1 roll off 12-3 w/ 277v colors, or whatever!


Yeah, me too. NOT!

If I've got a staging area on a job that I'll be able to have for a while, I'll separate it all out in different piles on the floor. I get a big, fat marker and write on the floor in front of each pile what each one is. I try to make sure people put all the scraps and leftover pieces on the right pile. Saves a ton of time when you're searching for some gauge or combination in particular. I once worked for a guy that used those heavy wheeled canvas laundry hampers like they use in hotels for separating the MC cable types. Real slick, particularly if you got kicked out of your staging area, and you had to relocate your crap someplace else.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I really like the way AFC does the markings on the cable jacket. My supply house carries their brand sometimes, and sometimes not. Never know what you'll get when you order MC. I guess you could specify, if you really wanted to. 

I've always wondered why they want AC supported at 4-1/2' intervals, but let you go 6' for MC? MC is more 'fragile' in comparison, yet you are permitted to support it less often. I generally put enough straps and supports to make the job look neat, which is always more frequently than the min.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> scraps and leftover pieces


I had a job in Wash DC at 4:00 AM the other day I got there early and saw two laborers in the dumpster pulling out MC, stretching it out and pulling the copper out. Dedication to recycling. Being somewhat of a green weenie, I like to see this.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's probably a pretty nice bonus they're giving themselves. Even mixed copper scrap (with the insulation or jacket still on) is about 85 cents a pound right now. I'm not sure how much clean copper is going for. I'm betting double that.


----------



## buck (Mar 1, 2007)

A friend of mine just got $2.65 per pound for #1 clean copper yesterday!


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Sold a bunch of 350 mcm with the insulation still on last month for $1.85 per lb. The guy came right to my shop and picked it up.


----------

